# مهندسی نرم افزار > مباحث مرتبط با مهندسی نرم‌افزار > تحصیلات دانشگاهی مرتبط با نرم افزار >  آمادگی برای کنکور ارشد(پارسه  یا ماهان یا سنجش تکمیلی یا ...هیچکدام)

## mrmohsen

با سلام خدمت تمامی عزیزان

 سوالی در مورد آمادگی برای کنکور ارشد از دوستان داشتم این که کدامیک از این موسسات برای ثبت نام مناسب هستند؟ البته برای کلاساش نمیگم (قیمتاش سر به فلک میکشه)

 پارسه برای جزوات و کنکورهای آزمایشی ؟

 ماهان برای جزوات و کنکورهای آزمایشی؟

 سنجش تکمیلی برای معرفی منابع ارشد؟

 یا...؟ آیا اصلا ثبت نام در این موسسات مناسب هست اگه نیست چرا؟پیشنهاد عزیزان چی هست؟

 دوستان اگه راهنمایی جامعی کنن ممنونم میشم

----------


## mehdi_turbo

سلام دوست عزيز
از من ميشنوي كتاب هاي منبع ( هر چند سنگين و سخت ) را شروع كن به خوندن ...
اين كلاس ها درسته اساتيده تراز بالايي دارند ( نه همشون) ولي خوندن كتاب به نظر من لذت ديگه اي داره ...
حالا هر جور خودت صلاح بدوني

----------


## icegirl_f2r

به نظر من کلاس رفتن به خود شخص بستگی داره اگه فکر میکنه لازمه چرا که نه!

----------


## pesar irooni

پارسه که از همشون بهتره و من بعضی کلاسهاش رو رفتم ولی به نظر من کلاس تلف کردن وقت و هزینه است. اما آزمون رو حتما ثبت نام کن تا حساب کار بیاد دستت که چقدر با دیگران فرق داری. از اونجایی که شرکت کننده های پارسه بیشتره آزمونای پارسه مناسب تره.

----------


## mrmohsen

> پارسه که از همشون بهتره و من بعضی کلاسهاش رو رفتم ولی به نظر من کلاس تلف کردن وقت و هزینه است. اما آزمون رو حتما ثبت نام کن تا حساب کار بیاد دستت که چقدر با دیگران فرق داری. از اونجایی که شرکت کننده های پارسه بیشتره آزمونای پارسه مناسب تره.


ممنوم از پاسختون

من که گفتم قصد کلاس رفتن ندارم و فقط آزمون هاشو گفتم

که آیا پارسه مناسبه یا ماهان اگه دوستانی که در این آزمون ها شرکت کردند منو یاری کنند ممنون میشم

بازم تشکر از همکاری تون

----------


## kiani_behzad

ببین دوست عزیز یه سری افراد هستن که تو پارسه ثبت نام میکنن یه سری هم ماهان پس اگه میخوایی درست حسابی خودتو محک بزنی باید تو هر دو تا شرکت کنی اما نه تو همه آزموناشون فقط توی آزمون های جامع که چند ماه دیگه برگزار میشه.
اما اگه به هر دلیلی میخوایی تو یکیشون شرکت کنی پارسه بهتره. دو تا آزمون جامع پارسه رو شرکت کن.
اما بعصی ها هم مثل من اصلا تو هیچ کدوم شرکت نمیکنن.
موفق باشی.

----------


## Mamdos

من خودم در ۸ تا آزمون پارسه شرکت کردم و راضی بودم، چون هم سؤالاتش استاندارد و شبیه کنکور بود و هم جامعه‌ی آماری خیلی خوبی دارد (رتبه‌ی کنکور من از تمام رتبه‌های پارسه‌م بهتر شد). من از شرکت در کنکورهای آزمایشی پارسه پشیمان نیستم. در مجموع باعث می‌شد انگیزه‌ی درس خواندن پیدا کنم و بدانم که چقدر عقبم.
من از ماهان به خصوص در رشته‌های مهندسی خیلی بد شنیدم. گویا گاهی سؤالات غیراستاندارد یا حتی مسخره‌ای دارد (شنیدم در طراحی الگوریتم رشته‌ی IT سؤال داده بودند که ترجمه‌ی فارسی greedy algorithm چی می‌شه!!). البته قیمتش خیلی پایین‌تر از پارسه است ولی به نظرم همین نشان می‌دهد که کیفیتش هم پایین‌تر است!

----------


## mrmohsen

> من خودم در ۸ تا آزمون پارسه شرکت کردم و راضی بودم، چون هم سؤالاتش استاندارد و شبیه کنکور بود و هم جامعه‌ی آماری خیلی خوبی دارد (رتبه‌ی کنکور من از تمام رتبه‌های پارسه‌م بهتر شد). من از شرکت در کنکورهای آزمایشی پارسه پشیمان نیستم. در مجموع باعث می‌شد انگیزه‌ی درس خواندن پیدا کنم و بدانم که چقدر عقبم.
> من از ماهان به خصوص در رشته‌های مهندسی خیلی بد شنیدم. گویا گاهی سؤالات غیراستاندارد یا حتی مسخره‌ای دارد (شنیدم در طراحی الگوریتم رشته‌ی IT سؤال داده بودند که ترجمه‌ی فارسی greedy algorithm چی می‌شه!!). البته قیمتش خیلی پایین‌تر از پارسه است ولی به نظرم همین نشان می‌دهد که کیفیتش هم پایین‌تر است!


مرسی عزیز از راهنمایی تون

اگه میشه منابعی رو که به همراه آزمون ای پارسه می خوندید رو اینجا قرار بدین ؟

آیا جزوات پارسه رو هم می خوندید؟

چه مدتی رو شما خوندید که رتبه خوب آوردید؟
رتبه چند؟

ممنون میشم

----------


## Mamdos

> مرسی عزیز از راهنمایی تون
> 
> اگه میشه منابعی رو که به همراه آزمون ای پارسه می خوندید رو اینجا قرار بدین ؟
> 
> آیا جزوات پارسه رو هم می خوندید؟
> 
> چه مدتی رو شما خوندید که رتبه خوب آوردید؟
> رتبه چند؟
> 
> ممنون میشم


چون کتاب‌های پارسه به زور! همراه با ثبت نام در آزمون‌هاش داده می‌شه و پولش گرفته می‌شه*، من کتاب کنکوری دیگری (به جز کنکورهای کامپیوتر سال‌های گذشته از انتشارات پردازش) نخریدم. اما بیشتر وقتم هم به خواندن منابع اصلی که در دانشگاه خوانده بودیم و جزوه‌های خودم [و دیگران] در دانشگاه گذشت و در مواردی که احساس می‌کردم نیاز به نکته‌ی تستی دارم (مثل نظریه‌ی زبان‌ها که گاهی حل کردن سؤال‌هاش خیلی سخته) یا چند هفته‌ی آخر که وقت کم بود مجبور شدم کتاب‌های پارسه رو بخونم (و البته در موارد ابهام به کتاب مرجع مراجعه کنم). تست‌های آزمون‌های پارسه هم ارزش حل کردن دوباره دارند و پارسه پاسخ‌های آن‌ها را پس از آزمون در وب‌گاهش قرار می‌دهد هر چند غلط هم دارند.
کتاب‌های پارسه در مجموع بد نیستند ولی از عالی تا بد دارند (عالی: محاسبات، مدار الکتریکی - خوب: ریاضی مهندسی، آمار، کامپایلر - بد: نظریه‌ی زبان‌ها، زبان‌های برنامه‌سازی، هوش مصنوعی - متوسط: ساختمان داده، طراحی الگوریتم، معماری - بقیه رو یادم نیست یا نخوندم). البته من کتاب‌های دیگه رو ندیدم که بتونم با پارسه مقایسه کنم.

* البته گویا با چانه زدن و دیر ثبت نام کردن و از این جور راه‌ها می‌شود فقط در آزمون‌ها شرکت کرد و کتاب‌ها را نخرید؛ ولی معمول نیست مگر این که دیر (مثلاً فقط برای آزمون‌های آخر) ثبت نام کنید.

----------


## pesar irooni

> آیا پارسه مناسبه یا ماهان اگه دوستانی که در این آزمون ها شرکت کردند منو یاری کنند ممنون میشم


مسلما پارسه. چون هم اساتیدی که سوالاش رو طرح میکنند بهترند و هم سوالا به سوالای کنکور نزدیکه.
اما در هر صورت اگر هم فرض کنیم هر دو یک جور سوال بدند شرکت در آزمونی که شرکت کننده بیشتری داره بهتره که البت پارسه شرکت کننده های بیشتری داره و بسیاری از رقبات رو میتونی تو آزمونای پارسه پیدا کنی.

----------


## mehdi_turbo

بعد كه ازمون مي دي ايا جواب درست سوال ها را بهتون مي دن يا نه ؟
با حل تشريحي و اين جور صحبت ا ؟

----------


## mrmohsen

> بعد كه ازمون مي دي ايا جواب درست سوال ها را بهتون مي دن يا نه ؟
> با حل تشريحي و اين جور صحبت ا ؟



بله رو سایتشون نتایج و پاسخها میاد

----------


## azarpira

بطور کلی ماهان اصلاً خوب نیست. چه در تولید سئوالات و یا خصوصاً صدور کارنامه و بودجه بندی واقعاً سال 89 خراب کرد. البته خیلی کم مورد استقبال قرار گرفت و من که در آن شرکت داشتم باورم نمی‌شد تعداد اینقدر کم باشد.
به نظرم پارسه بهتر است. ولی چند تا از دوستانم هم از مدرسان شریف خیلی تعریف می‌کردندو می‌گفتند چون تازه وارد ارشد شده خیلی تلاش می‌کرده کار با کیفیت و سطح بالا باشد و این دوستان از همه چیز خیلی راضی بودند! تازه از من هم کمتر پول دادند. البته من دیر متوجه شدم که تخفیف و جشنواره ماهان فقط برای جلب مشتری بوده، چون جذبشان خیلی ضعیف بود.

----------


## max2004

خوش به حال افرادی که تو کنکور آزمایشی سازمان سنجش شرکت نکردن
سوالات یا اشکال داشتن یا سوالات کنکورهای گذشته بودن و سطح سوالات طرح شده هم افتضاح بود
نمونه دو سوال طراحی الگوریتم :
برای مسئله ای راه حل حریصانه و پویا وجود دارد کدام گزینه صحیح است ؟
1-راه حل حریصانه سریع تر است   2-راه حل پویا سریع تر است  3-بستگی به مساله دارد   4-هیچکدام

برای مسئله ای راه حل تقسیم و غلبه و پویا وجود دارد کدام گزینه صحیح است ؟
1-راه حل تقسیم و غلبه سریع تر است   2-راه حل پویا سریع تر است   3-بستگی به مساله دارد  4-هیچکدام

دلمون خوش بود برگزارکننده سازمان سنجش هست
الکی 30 تومن ریختیم دور

----------


## Web.Designer01

ناراحت نباش پارسه هم وضعش تو همین مایه هاس!

----------

